# Need Indoor Game Ideas



## Baron'sMom (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi!
I'm looking for some games or ways/ideas I can play with my 11 month old pup inside. We have 1 puzzle, and he has toys. The games need to be low key since I'm working on a nipping/biting problem with him when he gets excited. I really don't see a lot on the internet so am wandering how other GSD's get entertained inside. Thanks for all the feedback. As always, it is greatly appreciated! :blush:


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hide n seek is fun..get 3 plastic cups and put a treat under one and let them find it..get a towel and cover their head and all their name (puppy peek a boo)..down stay with a treat on their paw..teach touch nose or touch paw..

Look up dog iq test and it will give lots of indoor playtime/exercise 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baron'sMom (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks Karma 6577! will check it on tonight!


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

YouTube 101 things to do with a box. I recently started this with my puppy and it is amazing. It keeps her totally occupied, tail wagging fun!


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I need to make one for Emma but my past Golden's loved a tennis ball on a bungee cord. I threaded the cord through the ball and tied it, and then tied the other end to the door hinge/ I kept it short (no more than 2 feet or so)- getting whacked once is enough.

With Emma I also hid the treat in one hand and asked her which one, and around the room (under the corner of a rug, or behind a chair leg and have her find them. With the cups she just mowed them all down, or had more fun with them as toys than the treats.

She is also enjoying fetch now - at first she had no interest. I also saw some Indoor agility training toys at the local pet store if you have room. they had stairs, the posts, tunnel and ramp.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"find it". i hide things and send him to "find it".

"back up". place the dog next to the wall and
teach him to "back up" on command.

teach him not to counter surf. i use to place food
on the edge of the counter. when he went for it
a simple "no" or "leave it" worked. then i started
placing food on the edge of the table, on the seat
of a chair and then on the floor. you want to work
your way to leaving the food available and leaving
the room.

teach him "go to your crate" or "go to your bed".
you want to be able to give this command from
anywhere in your house.

teach him not to door dash. if the door is propped open
he's not suppose to exit.

i taught my dog to retrieve the mail from the mailman.
the mailman pulls up, beeps his horn (sometimes).
i open the door and the dogs goes down the driveway
and the mailman hands him the mail.

train indoors.

play tug.

teach him to jump on the bed or sofa for "cuddle time"
or just to be near you.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great question and great ideas. I need to share these with my daughter


----------

